# "Carts of Darkness"...This is crazy!!



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

"In the picture-postcard community of North Vancouver, filmmaker Murray Siple follows men who have turned bottle-picking, their primary source of income, into the extreme sport of shopping cart racing.

Enduring hardships from everyday life on the streets of Vancouver, this sub-culture depicts street life as much more than stereotypes portrayed in mainstream media. The films takes a deep look into the lives of the men who race carts, the adversity they face, and the appeal of cart racing despite the risk."

http://www.nfb.ca/film/carts_of_darkness

Very interesting stuff!!
Sorry, once again, it wont let me embed...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! My brother mentioned this to me.... he was fascinated but I never got around to watch it. Well I'm home sick and daytime TV sucks... now's as good a time as any!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wild ride...good film...thanks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow !! that could be me in a few years ...They move along pretty quick down them hills . I can imagine some real bad accidents over the years .
But Hey what do ya do when ya live in a shoe . 
Did anyone watch any of the homeless olympics ? What a hoot..... if they could only get organized ...could come right after the paralympics ... 
Now I know why I see them carts discarded in the middle of nowhere with cage damage and a missing wheel 
bill


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I just watched 40mins of this. I'll watch the rest later tonight but it's something that's really interesting to watch. So far the best part was when that guy got out of jail after 10months and went down that really big hill really fast.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
That's how I get around costco.
I hate when ppl mooch @ the samples, so I always scoot/bomb around the back isles.


----------

